# WOO! Theres and egg! Now what?



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

So within the last 5 hours or so Piji had an egg. 

I am just wondering when or if i should check to see if its fertile. She had not been with her mate very long and ive only noticed them being....intimate....a few times but they are so different in size i wasn't sure if they could actually reproduce together.

Should i try to check fertility of the egg (probably soon to be eggs) in a week or two? or should i just leave them alone?

and if i should check them how does one go about doing that without damaging the contents of said egg?

(btw im very excited!)


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I would just leave it alone for about 18 days and wait to see what happens any way in about one or two days she should lay another egg


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Tuule said:


> So within the last 5 hours or so Piji had an egg.
> 
> I am just wondering when or if i should check to see if its fertile. She had not been with her mate very long and ive only noticed them being....intimate....a few times but they are so different in size i wasn't sure if they could actually reproduce together.
> 
> ...


You can candle the egg(s) at around five days old. Handling them at that point shouldn't be a problem. At that point, they should show evidence of fertility such as veins (reddish color) or a general darkening in the center. Good luck with your eggs!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, if you want you can check fertility if you just can not wait it out..lol.. use a small flashlight in a darkend room and put it on the egg at around 5 to 7 days old you will see red veins in the yolk if fertile if not the eggs will be clear with just a yolk.. then put them back and do not mess with them again.. count your days from the time they sit on the eggs in about 18 to 19 days from that, if all goes well they should be hatching...that is if they are fertile.. be careful if your going to do the candeling that the bird does not wing slap the egg out of your hand... been there done that...


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

I think I should just wait and see if it hatches...if I can contain my curiosity.


----------

